

Diaspora needs more money? - jasongullickson
http://diasporafoundation.org/donate_from_email

======
f7u12
Someone needs to teach them what an MVP is. I was looking forward to Diaspora,
a year ago.

------
nicksergeant
Conversation here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3104910>

